# Raccoon wars, the umpire strikes back



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

My buddy add the same problems so he put a clothes line out to a tree and that beat the raccoon . 
One morning he happened to look out just in time to see the bear trying hand over hand on the cable, cable failure. The big hook pulled out of the house.


----------



## Doboy (Dec 5, 2018)

I've been building box traps out of concrete reinforcement wire & or use old BBQ grates for doors.
I put a chunk of bird suite in them,,,, or a coupla fresh chicken bones. I usually have 4 traps out most nights.
I won't even tell you HOW MANY raccoons I've caught,,,,, & taken to a BETTER PLACE!
All of my neighbors are thanking me.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Only 2 days and he is trained pretty good... need to modify that old Dionne Warwick song... If you see me hanging on the pole... walk on by.


----------

